# Genre Mash-ups you want to see



## Stormborn (Oct 25, 2008)

SAW: Return to Gotham - The Jigsaw Killer snatches that useless lout Bruce Wayne.  Hillarity insues.  Movie is over in about 30 mins.  After the credits Jigsaw gets shived by the Joker in Arkham.

Power Rangers Eldritch - Brightly costumed teens slowly go insane as they pilot their giant roboanimals againt Things Man Was Not Meant To Know, all of whom seem to be made out of foam rubber.  By the end one of the teens learns a life lesson and one develops a fear of bunnies.

Sons of Thundera - Animated show about feline humanoids who come to Earth, take over a biker gang, and traffic guns and "snarf" while batteling their rivals, the Mutants, and running afoul of DEA agent Mum-ra.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 25, 2008)

Stormborn said:


> Sons of Thundera - Animated show about feline humanoids who come to Earth, take over a biker gang, and traffic guns and "snarf" while batteling their rivals, the Mutants, and running afoul of DEA agent Mum-ra.




 No thanks. I'd rather not see a favored program from my youth get beaten over with an ugly stick.


----------



## megamania (Oct 25, 2008)

Iron Games

Genius boy hacks into a computer system and takes over Section 16 "robot" and it takes a drunken Stark to solve it

Herculiods vs. Monster Commandos
it won't be pretty but Igoo will blush and hand out flowers in the end.

Ghost Wars

Space Ghost meets Dark Vader.  No talk show tonight.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 25, 2008)

HEROES 911
The a group of ineffectual super powered cops fight crime in the city of Reno Nevada only to cause hilarity as a result of their constant bumbling.

SURVIVOR: Ninja Island
A group of contestants are dumped on a deserted island where they must go through a variety of challenges to win the approval of the local daimyo while preventing themselves from becoming the target of a ninja assassination. 

Dirty Harry Potter
Police Detective "Dirty" Harry Potter fights crime in the halls of Hogwarts while armed with his .44 caliber Magic Wand while investigating the a recent string of murders by an individual that calls himself Vordimort.

_"I know what you're thinking. You're thinking, 'Did he cast six spells or only five?' Now, to tell you the truth, I forgot myself in all this excitement. But being this is a .44 Magic wand, the most powerful magical implement in the world, and will blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself a question: 'Do I feel lucky?' Well do ya, punk?!"_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 26, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> HEROES 911
> The a group of ineffectual super powered cops fight crime in the city of Reno Nevada only to cause hilarity as a result of their constant bumbling.
> 
> <snip>
> ...




YES!

How about...

*Boondock Smurfs:* 2 Smurfs become vigilantes after killing two members of the Care Bear mob in self-defense.
*
Samurai Jerk:*  Follow the adventures of a Samurai who has become unstuck in time, and stuck in really bad reality shows created by TV mogul Aku Spelling.  Only by defeating the most reprehensible foes Aku can throw against him can he return to his proper time and space to undo the malevolent mogul forever.

*Aliens vs Predator vs Martha Stewart:*  Need I say more?  Need I?

*LEGO Headbanger's Ball:*  The coolest toy, the wildest music.  YAY!
*
Mad Max Headroom- Beyond Thunderdome:* And why not?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 26, 2008)

I just thought of this one..

*24 Jump Street*
Jack Bauer is a youthful looking counter terrorist agent who is ordered by CTU to infiltrate High Schools and collages in hopes of preventing a major terrorist attack that was scheduled to occur somewhere within the next 24 hours.


----------



## jaerdaph (Oct 27, 2008)

LOST: Gilligan's Island


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 29, 2008)

*Miskatonic Impossible:* an old-style recorder is sent to the Paranormal Investigative Club of Miskatonic U.  The play button is pushed, and the tape whirrs..."Your mission, should you decide to accept it, is to investigate Ilyana Pescovitch, a new adjunct art professor who is teaching her art students to paint with the Colour out of Space on the grounds of an old farmhouse she recently purchased...and that should any club member be caught or killed, the Dean will disavow any knowledge of your actions.  This tape will self-destruct in five seconds."  As the tape begins to smoke and dissolve, someone in the club quips "And your brains will self destruct halfway through the mission..."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 29, 2008)

Ha ha ha!  

HP Lovecraft + Anything = awesome.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 29, 2008)

*Delta Green Acres:* a comedy set on the farm of a retired Delta Green agent who is just...not right.  Includes his "wife" (she exists only in his mind) and an odd pink mutant pig (a Mi-go in disguise?)


> Innsmouth is the place to be.
> Human livin' is the life for me.
> Mind spreadin' out so far and wide
> Keep C'thulhu, just give me that countryside.
> ...


----------



## jaerdaph (Oct 29, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> HP Lovecraft + Anything = awesome.




I agree d100%!

Austin Powers + H.P. Lovecraft = _*The Spy Who Shoggothed Me*_!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 30, 2008)

*Hell's Kitchen- Chef Ramsay and Chef:*

Ramsay: "Chef, you have a reputation for some wonderful food and earthy advice, but you're working in a filthy school cafeteria!  You're wasted here, mate!"

Chef: "Suck on my Chocolate Salty Balls and say that, Gordon..."

Ramsay: "Oi! What th' F@(#$&)&)!!!!"

_(Fight ensues.)_

*Hell's Kitchen- Chef Ramsay and The Swedish Chef:*


Ramsay: "Chef, you've been a chef on TV longer than I have, but I've never had one of your meals.  Yet I'm afraid- your place here is overrun with livestock, mate!  That's a hazard!"

Chef: "OoooOOoo de chickees!  Vor you, I coook de chickees- dur de dur dur de dur dur BORK! BORK! BORK!"
_
(Starts chasing chickens with knife and pot lid)
_
Ramsay: "Oi! What th' F@(#$&)&)!!!!"
_
(Fight ensues.)_


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 30, 2008)

*Randolph Carter: MindFreak*

Join renowned occultist Randolph Carter as he  takes the viewer on a voyage beyond the 'traditional' realms of magic and into the uncharted world of modern mysticism then witness as he preforms sanity destroying acts based on his study of unspeakable blasphemous knowledge.


----------



## Dioltach (Oct 30, 2008)

Alias: Smith and Jones

Two cowboys in the Wild West have to fight a terrorist organisation seeking to bring about the prophecies of a mad Renaissance scientist, while hiding their true identities and criminal past.

Saturday Night Slider
A group of adventurers jumps from one parallel universe to the next. Sadly, each universe is a 1970s disco ...

Hotel Babylon AD
Vin Diesel runs a classy London hotel and protects it from hostile takeovers.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 1, 2008)

*NIN's "Closer" performed by a Barbershop Quartet:*
1) "I want toooo..."
2) "I want toooo..."
3) "I want toooo..."
4) "I want toooo..."

(together)"I want TOOOOoooOOOO...?#%$#%^ you like an AAAAaaanIiIIIImAAAaaaaAAAAL!!"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 1, 2008)

*Bay Wulf:*  Red-suited & bouncy lifeguards battle skin cancer, drunken recreationists, and dragons on the beaches of California.

*Last Call of C'thulhu:* A board game in which players seek to be the first drunk home with a companion, while hampered by beer goggles strong enough to obscure the fishyness of an Innsmouth native.  If your girl has gills, you lose!

*America's Next Top Module:* Nerds compete to win a 1 year contract to write adventures for an RPG.  Hosted by a very confused Tyra Banks.

*Kolshaq, the Night Dunker:* Shaquille O'Neal stars as a reporter who investigates the paranormal, then delivers posterizing dunks upon it.  Occasional guest appearances by Kobe Bryant and Phil Jackson.  Soundtrack by Shaq Diesel as well.  Uhhh!!
*
Ghost Hunter:* Fred Dryer reprises his role as he joins a fictionalized version of TAPS and hunts the supernatural on the streets of Los Angeles.
*
Morsel Kombat:* The ultimate in food fights to the death!

*TORG-O:* a cinematic multi-genre role-playing game in which players take the role of the Storm Knights of Manos, deliberately larger-in-the-thigh heroes engaged in fighting the invasion of Earth.

*Smurf Nazis Must Die!:* An apocalyptic earthquake leaves the coastline in ruins and reduces the beaches to a state of chaos. A group of small sky blue Neo-Nazis led by Mustache Smurf, the self-proclaimed "Smürfhrer of the new beach," take advantage of the resulting chaos by fighting off several rival surfer gangs to seize control of the beaches...and must be stopped!
*
Star Trek: the New Power Generation:* after being fired by Prince, this backup band falls through a hole in time and emerges hundreds of years in the future as part of the civilian population of a Federation Starbase.  After purchasing some customized "Noonien Soong" model androids from Data Corp to round out the band (including a version of their erstwhile leader, Prince) they have adventures in which they reintroduce raunchy funk to the alpha quadrant while partying like its Stardate 2999.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 1, 2008)

*Undead Origins*:*  Dawn of the Dead meets Origins Game Fair- IOW, real zombies at a gaming convention! Think fast!- what's the better weapon, a table leg or that mass-produced wall-hanger sword that's part of your LARP costume?

* Entirely inspired by what I _thought_ would be the topic of this thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/243116-undead-origins.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 1, 2008)

*Bunnies and Burroughs:* John Carter's pet rabbit is teleported from Earth to a field in Mars, and has many adventures within...

*Hellraiser: Devil's Alley:* the blood of the toymaker runs strong in his descendants.  Here, a midwesterner contractor builds a massive funplex for the residents of Manhattan, KS.  The combination of its bowling alleys, food court, and labyrinthine laser-tag maze combine to form a massive Lament Cube in which beer and blood flow in almost equal amounts.  Featuring the first appearance of Bowling-Pin Head.

Bowling-Pin Head: "Unburrble, ain't it? The sufferin' of strangers, the agony of friends. Thurr's a secret song at the middle o' everythin' and its sound is like razors through flesh (presses play on jukebox, "Achy Breaky Heart" blares from concealed speakers). You can hear its faint echo right now. I'm here to turn up the volume (song gets louder). To press the stinking face of humanity into the dark blood of its (stops, whistles at waitress)...HEY, SUGAR!  Kin I get a longneck?  What was I sayin'?"


----------



## ssampier (Nov 1, 2008)

The Rocky Cylon Picture Show 

Survivors of a robotic attack seek refuge in one of the last outposts, a battlestar space station. Their last chance of hope is dashed when they realize the crew sings and dances, often in drag. Worse still one of the crew is a cylon whose antics are ruining the dance number.

Can they escape out alive?

Hanna in Innsmouth

Pop princess Hanna Montana has to face her toughest crowd yet: the fish-like people of Innsmouth.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 1, 2008)

ssampier said:


> The Rocky Cylon Picture Show




Please tell me you're envisioning this like I am- based off of the original show!  The thought of the monotone voices droning *"Lets do the time warp again...by your command!"* just gives me the giggles!


----------



## ssampier (Nov 2, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Please tell me you're envisioning this like I am- based off of the original show!  The thought of the monotone voices droning *"Lets do the time warp again...by your command!"* just gives me the giggles!




Either the old or new would be good; probably old to match the cheesiness of the RHPS.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 2, 2008)

*Super Darkman:* Peyton Westlake is funded by Luthorcorp to examine the myterious meteor rocks. With less than sterling results an enraged Lex Luthor comes to blows with Peyton and the mixing of chemicals and meteor rocks blows the lab sky high. Peyton goes missing and is assumed dead. He later wakes to find that he is unharmed and has the ability to shapeshift to assume the guise of another human being, but only for 99 minutes brfore reverting back to his original self. Peyton then goes on a crusade to find a cure for his affliction and to make Luthor pay for what has become of him.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Nov 3, 2008)

Something I'll probably DM around Christmas:
*
The Victorian Heroes:* Dr. Jekyll, the shy, but brilliant scientist is exposed to the Gamma Aethyrium, so he develops a powerful side personality, called Mr. Hulk. Together with Captain Van Helsing, the psychokinetic savant, they hunt down a league of supervillains, called 'The Rippers'.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 1, 2008)

*Battle of the Pajamazons!*

A show consisting of athletic women in lingerie/pajamas having pillow fights.  For money.


----------



## Stormborn (Dec 1, 2008)

*Me, Myself, and Irene Addler: *Sherlock Holmes is the Great Detective, but when faced with a seemingly unsolvable case his more diabolical aspect, Moriarty, takes over.  Can the love of a not so good woman save him?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 24, 2008)

*Frank Miller's Sesame Street.*  In a city filled with crime, sex, drugs and murder is there any hope for the children? Who will teach them to read?  We join Bob, a hard boiled music teacher as he tried to investigate the recent murder of one of the neighborhood's beloved "Muppet" gang members.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 25, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> *Frank Miller's Sesame Street.*  In a city filled with crime, sex, drugs and murder is there any hope for the children? Who will teach them to read?  We join Bob, a hard boiled music teacher as he tried to investigate the recent murder of one of the neighborhood's beloved "Muppet" gang members.




What are you on and can I have some?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 25, 2008)

It's called waiting on hold for 2 hours..


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 25, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> *Frank Miller's Sesame Street.*  In a city filled with crime, sex, drugs and murder is there any hope for the children? Who will teach them to read?  We join Bob, a hard boiled music teacher as he tried to investigate the recent murder of one of the neighborhood's beloved "Muppet" gang members.





There will be a spin-off, in which he gives his classic treatment to another classic: *Frank Miller's Muppet Show.*

The plot will use a _Pulp Fiction_/_Sin City_ style of storytelling, with vignettes featuring all of the main players.  Look for a darker treatment of Animal, The Swedish Chef, and a katana-wielding Miss Piggy dressed in leather and tossing around shuriken.

And behind it all, the mocking laughter of Statler and Waldorf...


----------



## ssampier (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 26, 2008)

*Quentin Terantino's It's A Wonderful Life:* Failed investmant banker George Bailey is suicidal and wants to die.  It becomes fallen angel Clairance Odbody's task to show George how the world would be be different he he were to die and what would happen if he was never born.


----------



## ssampier (Dec 29, 2008)

Pirates of NIHM:

Super intelligent rats and mice live a buccaneers life on the high sea. We meet Captain Justin Sparrow who wants his ship back from the evil Captain Jenner Barbossa. Sparrow and his crew are chased by agents of the Spanish fleet, NIHM for short.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 29, 2008)

Five Lions
The poverty sticken planet Arus is under constant threat from the self styled "Bandit King" Zarkon.  They use the last of their funds to send off a representative to try and hire a mercenary army.  But their funds are so meager, and the odds so long, that they are only able to find five men poor, desperate or crazy enough to fight for them.  But five may be enough, with the ancient war machines hidden on the planet.  Voltron!

Directed by Akira Kurosawa.  Starring Toshiro Mifune as Hunk.

Ghostbusters: Bob the Destroyer
"The Choice is made.  The Traveller has come."
"We didn't choose anything!"
...
"I couldn't help it, I was watching TV with my kids this morning.  It just popped in there."
"WHAT just popped in there?"

"CAN WE DESTROY IT?  YES, WE CAN!"

Late Night with Conan
The barbarian has his own talk show.  No other explanation is needed, this kind of thing writes itself.

Buffet the Vampire Slayer
Alright, you parrot heads!  Vampires are stalking the Carribean, hiding from the sun drenched days, and stepping out into the wild night life.  Emphasis on wild.  Only one man stands between the creatures of the darkness, and the revelers and vacationers on the sunny shores of Margaritaville.  Jimmy Buffet sails from port to port, drifting on the wind, and fighting off the forces of evil, determined to become no vampire's cheeseburger in paradise!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 29, 2008)

> Late Night with Conan
> The barbarian has his own talk show. No other explanation is needed, this kind of thing writes itself.




"In the yeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaar 2000, I will crush my enemies, have them driven before me, and hear the lamentation of their women!"


> Buffet the Vampire Slayer
> Alright, you parrot heads! Vampires are stalking the Carribean, hiding from the sun drenched days, and stepping out into the wild night life. Emphasis on wild. Only one man stands between the creatures of the darkness, and the revelers and vacationers on the sunny shores of Margaritaville. Jimmy Buffet sails from port to port, drifting on the wind, and fighting off the forces of evil, determined to become no vampire's cheeseburger in paradise!




"Running away again in Margaritaville...looking for my...lost shaker of Holy Water.  Some people claim theres a woman to blame, but I know...its a bloodsucker's fault."


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 29, 2008)

One more, because I can't resist.

Red Dwarf: A Space Odyssey

David "Dave" Lister has a problem.  He was in suspended animation when the computer, "Hol 9000" developed a glitch.  Convinced that human life on the ship was a threat to mission protocol, it vented lethal radioactive gasses into the life suport system, wiping out the entire crew.

Now alone on the ship, he must guard himself against the homicidal computer, even as his own mind slips away from him, and he begins hallucinating one of his dead crewmates.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 30, 2008)

hafrogman said:


> Red Dwarf: A Space Odyssey
> 
> David "Dave" Lister has a problem.  He was in suspended animation when the computer, "Hol 9000" developed a glitch.  Convinced that human life on the ship was a threat to mission protocol, it vented lethal radioactive gasses into the life suport system, wiping out the entire crew.
> 
> Now alone on the ship, he must guard himself against the homicidal computer, even as his own mind slips away from him, and he begins hallucinating one of his dead crewmates.




What, no Cat?


----------



## ssampier (Dec 30, 2008)

*No Reservations on Rigel 7*

Anthony Bourdain visits Kang and Kodoss on Rigel 7 for the big feast. 

*What not to wear in Bedrock*

Stacy Lodestone and Stony Kelly advise Bedrock residents on wardrobe and accessories.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 30, 2008)

*Elf Eye for the Orc Guy*

I think that's self-explanatory.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 30, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> *Elf Eye for the Orc Guy*
> 
> I think that's self-explanatory.




 Oh, gods!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 30, 2008)

*Reservoir Hogs*
Tim Allen, John Travolta, Martin Lawrence and William H. Macy are a group of middle aged friends who collectively decide to go on a cross country motorcycle ride that leads to the destruction of a biker bar and a tragic bank heist. 
*
Extreme Makeover: Zodiac Edition.*
A notorious serial killer known as Zodiac part takes in a series of unsolved murders while taunting police by leaving ciphers within newly renovated homes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 31, 2008)

Evil!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 31, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Evil!




 evil is as evil does.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 31, 2008)

*Psycho-Killer Gump
*
Mah momma allus tole me, "Child, life is like a box of chocolate covered baby heads..."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 31, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> *Psycho-Killer Gump
> *
> Mah momma allus tole me, "Child, life is like a box of chocolate covered baby heads..."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 31, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> *Psycho-Killer Gump
> *
> Mah momma allus tole me, "Child, life is like a box of chocolate covered baby heads..."


----------



## ssampier (Jan 1, 2009)

A genre matchup no one wants to see:

E-files

Investigation of the paranormal by tax accountants. It looks like headless monster was audited for illegal tax deductions.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 1, 2009)

ssampier said:


> E-files




That would be messed up and worth seeing done on YouTube. I can just imagine a handful of blue collar tax attorneys trying to uncover the truth. Well done, sir!


----------



## ssampier (Jan 2, 2009)

I think you mean 'white collar' but thank you.

White-collar worker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 2, 2009)

ssampier said:


> I think you mean 'white collar' but thank you.
> 
> White-collar worker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




I've seen Blue Collar Comedy Tour 1-3. I always thought Tax Attorney were at the high end of the Blue Collar bracket.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 2, 2009)

Reveille said:


> I've seen Blue Collar Comedy Tour 1-3. I always thought Tax Attorney were at the high end of the Blue Collar bracket.




*Tries to come up with a Blue Collar Comedy genre mash-up which doesn't have the plot of "Larry the Cable Guy is  a ______"*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 2, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> *Tries to come up with a Blue Collar Comedy genre mash-up which doesn't have the plot of "Larry the Cable Guy is  a ______"*




Health Inspector? Army enlistee?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 2, 2009)

Reveille said:


> Health Inspector? Army enlistee?




Don't forget deputy sheriff and rundown tow-truck.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 2, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't forget deputy sheriff and rundown tow-truck.




Okay, I've seen Cars, but I can't remember in which movie he was a Deupty Sheriff.

EDIT: Ah, I'm guessing you mean Witless Protection. That and Delta Farce I have nae yet seen.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 2, 2009)

*Bill Engvall's Wild Kingdom.*

Join Bill Engvall as he runs away screaming like a little girl from various scary creatures all around the world.

*Ron White's Bizarre Foods*

Join Ron White as he eats what Bill Envall runs from...with a large dose of Scotch to wash it down.

*Larry the Cable Guy's Medical Mysteries*

Larry the Cable Guy narrates what happens to Ron White after he eats what Bill Engvall runs from.

*Redneck Soup*

Watch host Jeff Foxworthy show the best clips from _Bill Engvall's Wild Kingdom_, _Ron White's Bizarre Foods_ and _Larry the Cable Guy's Medical Mysteries._


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 2, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> *Tries to come up with a Blue Collar Comedy genre mash-up which doesn't have the plot of "Larry the Cable Guy is  a ______"*



How about Larry, The Cable Guy.  Jeff Foxworthy and Bill Engval move in to their new bachelor pad together after both their wives kick them out.  Larry, the Cable Guy comes over to (ironically enough) install their cable, giving them free HBO, and attempting to strike up a friendship.  His friendship and aid becomes more and more bizarre and he eventually invites himself along on their comedy road-trip, dragging their professional reputations into the sewers even as he drives them to the brink of insanity.

Their is a minor sub-plot about a search for accused murderer, Ron "Tater Salad" White.


----------



## Phaezen (Jan 2, 2009)

*Ravingloft*
A misfit group of Punks, Goths, Metalheads and an obligatory Emo are trasported to the demiplane of dance and must find the way out and survive against hordes of zombies and the evil DJ Strahn.

Phaezen


----------



## ssampier (Jan 2, 2009)

*a few more bad mashups*

G.I. Toe

Large reptiles run by COBRA are threatening the world again. G.I.s have no choice but to fight fire with fire and enlarge the Joes to giant size.

Super Dave Foley

Dave Foley in death-defying stunts, often on the back of a motorcycle, but usually they end badly.

M. Night Shyamalan's Shadowrun

The future where huge corporations control the lives of their employees and the return of magic has altered people, politics and power. We meet the boorish troll and soft-spoken elf protagonist. The protagonist are fighting against Aztec corp. The protaganists are successful in destroying a new technology. As the last scene cuts, it pans to a dining room where 3 teens are shouting and rolling dice.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 3, 2009)

Phaezen said:


> ....demiplane of dance....



Didn't they do this in Xanadu?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 3, 2009)

*Bill and Ted Go To White Castle.*
Bill s. Preston Esquire and "Ted" Theodore Logan embark on a excellent drug induced adventure to the local White Castle.  On their way they managed to stumble upon a Time Traveling phone booth and hilarity ensues.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Harold and Kumar's Excellent Adventure*

Harold and Kumar get their hands on a time machine, and use it to travel to the best pot farms in history...only to have their ride stolen by Neil Patrick Harris.  How will history's second most famous stoners make it home?  And more importantly, what did Neil Patrick Harris do in the time machine?  Ewwwwww...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 3, 2009)

*Neil Patrick Harris Does History*

Neil Patrick Harris steals a Time Machine in the form of a Phone Booth and travels to various points in the time stream 'doing' famous figures in the phone booth Time Machine.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 3, 2009)

*The Young Doctor*

Neil Patrick Harris stars as the youngest Gallifrean ever to be given a T.A.R.D.I.S. but abuses his prize by traveling to various points in time and space, 'doing' famous figures in its seemingly infinite rooms.

(OK, its the same show as the one above, but his ride is a blue police box, and Neil Patrick Harris fakes a British accent.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 3, 2009)

*World of Star Trek: the Next Generation of Worfcraft.*

The cast of the original ST:NG is reunited to play endless games of WoW on a holodeck...and Moriarty kicks ass _again._


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 3, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!

*Dougie Howser's Sing-a-long Blog.*
Dougie Howser, is a medical doctor with a PHD in Horribleness.  Watch as he tries to life the life of an average prodigal doctor while being harassed by Captain Hammer, a super hero who is out to steal his girl friend Wanda Penny and destroy his relationship with his friend Vinnie Delphino.

In this week's episode, Dougie Howser decides to build a freeze ray..


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 3, 2009)

*Highlander: Gotham Knight*

Bruce Wayne is dies in a car crash. Shortly after his death he awakens to discover that he now has the ability to heal really fast and can't be killed unless he is decapitated. Along with fending off the normal villians on his nightwatch as Batman, Bruce must also contend with other immortals that wish to claim his head and his quickening.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Iron Chef: Waterdeep*

Watch talented chefs take on each other in Kitchen Stadium.

"This week's secret ingredient- SAHUAGIN!"

*Iron Chef: Eberron*

Watch talented chefs take on each other in Kitchen Stadium.  Just like IC: Waterdeep, but all of the chefs are Warforged.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Star Trek: Klingon Rock*

Steven Bochco teams up with Paramount to return the franchise to prime-time TV, with this adventure show/musical.  The show is set on a small Klingon Starbase after their alliance with the Federation is formed.  They go on various mixed-race missions in small, scout-class cruisers, and sing their way through the day.

"Leeeeeeets be careful out theeeerrree, _KAPLACH!"_


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 3, 2009)

*Fantastic Four From Cormyr*

Four heroes in Cormyr are exposed to strange elemental energies and they undergo a weird transformation. All become half-elementals and gain powers respective to their element; the female wizard was exposed to air energies and finds she can turn invisible, the male fighter was exposed to ersa energies and finds himself to be a stony brute, the male paladin was exposed to fire energies and finds he can fly and become living flame, the male roge was exposed to water energies and finds that he stretch his body.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Screw Strippers*

A DIY carpentry show for inept celebrities.

What did you think it was going to be?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 3, 2009)

*Warforged Man*

Tony Stark finds himself thrown into an interdimensional wormhole and lands in Khorvaire. He builds himself a suit of armor that hre uses to fight the forces of evil. His suit is used centuries later as the basis for creating Warforged.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 3, 2009)

*Terminator 5: The Governator*

A Terminator goes back in time and slays Arnold Schwarzenegger and assumes his identity. The terminator does a handful more movies to keep up appearances than dropes out of the acting scene to run for governor. He is elected and eventually runs for president. The terminator uses his political ties to ensure that doomsday actually happens.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 3, 2009)

*Star Trek 11: The Final Insult*

Hollywood decides to cash in on the Star Trek franchise once again. They decide to rebbot the entie timeline by going back before The Original Series airs. They get young punks to play the original characters, but as much younger versions. Fans everywhere are in uproar over crappy deckplans and plot and the movie fails to be a success. It'll be decades before Star Trek sees the light of day again.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Red Dwarf*

A Dwarven Warrior falls through a hole in time and space to land in Russia in 1910, and gets swept up in the Communist Revolution.  Hilarity ensues when he is forced to share his phat loot.

(situation comedy)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Star Trek Babies*

They go back even further, and have actors voice over animated adventures of toddlers Kirk, McCoy, Uhura, Scotty, Sulu, and the teenager babysitter, Spock.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 3, 2009)

*To Catch a Predator: the Movie*

Join Chris Hansen and the cast of Dateline NBC as they try to catch a Predator.

You know...the 8' tall, "rasta" aliens with freaky weapons?

"I have here a transcript of your internet conversation with someone who identified herself as a 13 year old girl...and you brought your spear and razor claw bracer for what reason precisely?"

"Rrrr....*clackclackclackclack* _HISSSSSSSSSSSS_"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Incontinent Evil*

After the zombie plague is ended, the Raccoon corp declares bankruptcy, restructures and returns with a pharmaceutical designed to combat upset stomach.

Unfortunately, the production line is contaminated with a mutated T-Virus, giving everyone in the world impossibly bad diarrhea...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Underworld: Rise of the Lichen*

Vampires battle symbiotic associations of fungi and cyanobacterium.


----------



## ssampier (Jan 3, 2009)

Some of these are quite good.

Surreal Realms

Some of popular Forgotten Realms stars from yesteryear get their own reality show. Watch as Simbol is a washed up adult film star, Szass Tam is a manager of a chain of liqueur stores (a front for organized crime), and a Bhaal is a criminal defense attorney (if it doesn't fit you must ... murder... I mean acquit. Yes... that's it.).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 4, 2009)

ssampier said:


> and a Bhaal is a criminal defense attorney (if it doesn't fit you must ... murder... I mean acquit. Yes... that's it.).




Reminds me of Belthazar from Charmed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 4, 2009)

*Stargate: Ba'al and Chain*

Ba'al gets married to a classic Jewish American Princess (Fran Drescher) and settles down, going from System Lord to henpecked hubby.

But on the weekend...

*Stargate: Married, With System Lord*

Same show as above, but with Katie Sagal playing the role of the wife.

"Ba'aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal!  My feet need a massage!"


----------



## ssampier (Jan 4, 2009)

House of Cosby

Bill Cosby reprises his role as Cliff Huxtable working on strange and bizarre medical mysteries. Cosby has to restrain himself not to make jokes during diagnosis and treatment of patients on the brink of death.

I have no keyboard and I must edit!

Wikipedia founder Jimmy Wales is forced to live in a dystopic world where computers and other electronic media abound, but no one owns a keyboard to edit Wikipedia entries.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 4, 2009)

*Hitchhiker's Guide to the Arkham.*
Arther "Two Face" Dent finds himself in a rather precarious situation.  He believes that the earth was destroyed by an alien race known as the Vogons and that he is the last human alive.  In his madness he also perceives himself to be on a quest to discover the question to the answer of the ultimate question of Life, the Universe and Everything and that his cell is a spaceship known as the Heart of Gold.


----------



## Duskblade (Jan 4, 2009)

*The Invisible Hound*

The scientiest known as Griffin has discovered the secret of invisiblility. He decides to test out on his dog. The dog's refractive index is changed to exactly that of air and its body does not absorb or reflect light, thereby becoming invisible. The dog also obtains a side effect of the serum, making it a feral man -killer. The dog kills Griffin and ravages the countryside leaving a path of death and destruction in its wake.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 4, 2009)

*Dawn of the Dead*

50 years in the future, the Grateful Dead rise up from their graves and go on tour.  Admission to the concert?  Your BRAINS!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 4, 2009)

*12 Monkees*
In a future world devastated by the utter lack of good music, the Monkees were sent back in time to gather information about the era that  that wiped out most of the humanities ability to write meaningful music.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 4, 2009)

Now that made me smile.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 4, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Now that made me smile.




When I was six or seven the Monkees was my favorite band.  Hell I even named a dog after one of their songs.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 4, 2009)

> Hell I even named a dog after one of their songs.




Clarksville?
Zilch?
Mr. Webster?


----------



## Duskblade (Jan 4, 2009)

*Ricky Bobby, Texas Ranger*

Ricky Bobby, world famous racecar driver, has turned his talents to the the Texas Rangerts. After a near fatal racecar accident the driver was forced to retire and didn't like not having something to do. So he became a cop. Along the way he caught the attention of the Texas Rangers. He was recruited into their ranks and now thwarts the attempts of evil Texands and terrorists.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 4, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Clarksville?
> Zilch?
> Mr. Webster?




Zilch


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 4, 2009)

Anti Du Madde said:


> *Ricky Bobby, Texas Ranger*
> 
> Ricky Bobby, world famous racecar driver, has turned his talents to the the Texas Rangerts. After a near fatal racecar accident the driver was forced to retire and didn't like not having something to do. So he became a cop. Along the way he caught the attention of the Texas Rangers. He was recruited into their ranks and now thwarts the attempts of evil Texands and terrorists.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 5, 2009)

*Red Dwarf: Waxworld 2*

In a world dedicated to simulated stories in Modern Fantasy settings, the crew of Red Dwarf must help Simon Green's John Taylor and Jim Butcher's Harry Dresden thwart the fascist "Harryan Nation's" plot to rid the world of muggles...and then John Constantine shows up.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 8, 2009)

Since no one done it yet..
*
Dexter's Laboratory.*
Watch the misanthropic of Dexter, a 8 year old sociopathic boy genius who spends most of his time creating inventions and devices for the purpose of murder only to have his villainous deeds thwarted by his sister his older sister Dee Dee or have the credit for his killings taken by the Dexter's arch-nemisis Mandark.


----------



## ssampier (Jan 9, 2009)

Power Puff Huntress

The Power Puff Girls welcome two new members, feisty mom and daughter team bounty hunters who are are avenging the father's murder.

Freaks and Warcraft

Uh oh. A freak accident turns one of the kids into his WoW character. Watch him struggle with adolescence as a 6 foot tall green troll.

Space Cowboys

Watch as a mix-up of classic cowboys and indians in space. We meet a young gunslinger paired with an outlaw, with a old wise one tagging along. They are challenged against a traditional samurai evil one. Uh wait....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 9, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> *Dexter's Laboratory.*




That rocked!

*Johnny Bravo*

On this celebrity dating show, join Johnny Knoxville as he tries to find the woman of his dreams from among women who actually have a sense of self esteem.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 9, 2009)

*Cloak and Daquiri*

A boardgame of spies sabotaging the secret base of the criminal organization, L.O.A.T.H.I.N.G., but all of the spies are notorious alcoholics.  Think of Dean Martin or Foster Brooks as CIA types.

Equipment, movement and action mechanics are determined randomly by drawing cards, similar to RoboRally.

EDIT: Instead of drawing cards, perhaps action dice (clear and ice-cube like) are rolled out of a highball glass.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 9, 2009)

*Cattlestar Galactica*

Cows versus Farmers.  In spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaace!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 10, 2009)

*Dog Show: the Gathering*

CCG in which players try to win the Dog Show with their created breeds...

"What the heck is _THAT?_  It looks like a low-rider afro!"

"She's half Standard Poodle, half Chihuahua...so she's a Standard Poohuahua."

*Cat Show: the Gathering*

CCG in which players try to win the Cat Show with their created breeds...

"What the heck is _THAT?_  Its grey with big, flat ears!"

"He's half Russian Blue, half Scottish Fold...so he's an October's Commander...we call him Sean Connery."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Halo: Dali*

Control Master Chief as he shoots his way through a surreal landscape of melted clocks and other seemingly insane, warped structures.  Beware the _Moustachians!_


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 15, 2009)

Danny, you've proven your point.

You're the master of of meshing ideas.

I think you can let the thread die now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 15, 2009)

Eh, actually, I'm pretty pointless!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 15, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Eh, actually, I'm pretty pointless!




If you insist, but I've found you to be quite entertaining.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 15, 2009)

No, no.  We can't end it yet, I have one more.

28 Days Later

This sequel to 28 Days follows Sandra Bullock's character after her rehabilitation from alcoholism.  But in the time she's been away, the world has changed, and not for the better.

As she and her fellow recovering addicts try and find shelter from the rampaging zombie hordes, she must battle the infected, and her own demons, as the stress of leading this rag-tag band of survivors drives her to find solace in alcohol once again.


----------



## Demongirl (Jan 15, 2009)

hafrogman said:


> No, no.  We can't end it yet, I have one more.
> 
> 28 Days Later
> 
> ...




I don't think its funny in the least to be making fun of alcoholics. Thats really bad taste hafrogman.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 15, 2009)

Demongirl said:


> I don't think its funny in the least to be making fun of alcoholics. Thats really bad taste hafrogman.



I don't see where anywhere in this thread, it stated that the ideas had to be a joke.  Some of them are more silly than others, but there's some I'd honestly like to see.

This one could be a perfectly legitimate framework for a movie.  The enemy outside is a narrative reflection of the enemy within.  It's been used plenty of times in other movies in serious ways.  This was just a juxtaposition of two coincidentally named movies.

This entire post has been an excuse to use the word "juxtaposition".


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 16, 2009)

Demongirl said:


> Thats really bad taste




That's what she said the morning after*..  



hafrogman said:


> I don't see where anywhere in this thread, it stated that the ideas had to be a joke.  Some of them are more silly than others, but there's some I'd honestly like to see.
> 
> This one could be a perfectly legitimate framework for a movie.  The enemy outside is a narrative reflection of the enemy within.  It's been used plenty of times in other movies in serious ways.  This was just a juxtaposition of two coincidentally named movies.




It should be noted that Fear and Loathing in Los Vegas is about a drug induced trip to Los Vegas that Hunter S Thomson took which may or may not be based on actual events. The premise of creating a work of art based on a drug/alcoholic binge isn't so outlandish.  Hell, Froggy's 28 Days later could be a "tv show" along the lines of Breaking Bonaduce... which if you watched the first season was a train wreck.

*I personally subscribe to the theory that in humor/comedy nothing should be held as being sacred and that once you stop yourself from telling a joke because it is in bad taste or it might offend someone then you should stop telling jokes PERIOD.


----------



## Phaezen (Jan 30, 2009)

*Blade: Twilight

*Blade once again faces off with the Vampire council.  This time he must destroy a coven of mutated vampires who, except a small side effect causing them to sparkle when exposed to it, are immune to sunlight. These vampire are known to infiltrate small towns and enslave the population after gaining thier trust by pretending to feed off deer, and enchanting thier teenage daughters with thier vunerable "Vampires have feelings" facade.


----------

